# How can I get my buck to build some muscle?



## SamanthaB (Nov 15, 2013)

My 15 month old buck weighs in at about 200 pounds but he doesn't have much to any muscle on him. He's fed 3-4 times daily and he's almost always outside playing with the other bucks, but he's still pretty small. I'd like to use him for showing, but his build doesn't even compare to the other bucks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to TGS! 

The best way to get muscle on your buck is probably going to be giving him a high protein grain/alfalfa. You could exercise him, but he's just going to be burning calories without the extra feed to build on. 

To really put some weight on, he would need 2lbs at least of grain a day, and good quality hay/alfalfa.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Welcome to TGS


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It can also be genetic. Look at his twist, and forarm muscle... twist should be deep, forearm should be big and buldging and loin should be really wide and unable to feel vertabra. These are all indications of natural muscling ability. If he happens to be lacking in these area he may just not be overly heavy muscled. 

Not saying that is what it is but it is a possibility. If those three are all good I would consider it feed related


----------

